

Live Samsung vs Apple verdict - jayp08
http://www.siliconvalley.com/ci_21356424/live-blog-verdict-apple-samsung-patent-trial

======
tokenadult
"Jury finds on bounce back patent that Samsung infringed Apple on all the
devices in play, smartphones and tabs"

"On the "pinch and zoom" patent, jury also finds Samsung infringed Apple
patents on the menu of smartphones and tablets..with just a few exceptions."

"On tap and zoom, jury finds infringement for tap and zoom feature on most of
the smartphones and tablets, although no on a few, such as Nexus S 4G...split
this one up by various devices, but largely in favor of Apple"

